
The full story of Thailand’s extraordinary cave rescue - ALee
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-44791998
======
danso
FWIW, the NYT also had an excellent feature focused on the technicalities of
the rescue. Lots of great graphics too:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/12/world/asia/thailand-
cave-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/12/world/asia/thailand-cave-rescue-
seals.html)

~~~
wpdev_63
From the diagrams on nyt, it looks like they never went underwater.

I was under the impression they had to navigate through a small passage that
was 3 feet across under water.

------
wer716
This was definitely great news for Thailand. Especially after the capsized
boat last week where 60+ people died.

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-thailand-accident-
boat/th...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-thailand-accident-boat/thais-
fear-no-chance-of-more-survivors-from-tourist-boat-nearly-60-may-be-dead-
idUSKBN1JW0CK)

------
toomanybeersies
I cannot believe that Elon Musk has accused Vern Unsworth, one of the British
rescue divers, of being a pedophile on Twitter, all because his idea of using
a mini-submarine to rescue the boys was rejected[1].

It's absolutely disgusting behaviour on his part and completely uncalled for.
It's one thing to professionally disagree with the best method for rescue
(although Elon is not a cave rescue expert by any measure), but it's another
to libel a man and accuse him of being a pedophile.

He's lost any goodwill he gained from offering to help. In my mind, he's lost
all good will. You can't just go around accusing people of being pedophiles
because they live in Thailand. He's as bad as Donald Trump accusing Joe
Scarborough of murdering his constituent-services director.

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/15/elon-musk-tweets-hell-
bet-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/15/elon-musk-tweets-hell-bet-ya-a-
signed-dollar-that-thai-cave-rescuer-is-a-pedo/)

~~~
Gargoyle
Edit- NM. Have at it.

~~~
Aloha
While unseemly, Elon is as much a part of the tapestry of the story, as the
side show is a part of the circus.

~~~
justinator
Has Elon Musk lost his marbles, or has his broad public platform just
magnified his, to be frank, strange personality? I remember that footage of
him getting delivery of some million dollar car and thinking that this guy is
kinda off center:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eb3pmifEZ44](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eb3pmifEZ44)

I get the heebie-jeebies watching this. And knowing he then crashed this car.
Without insurance. Showing off.

Maybe he's not, Savior of the World material?

~~~
Aloha
I'm no fan of Musk, but its not unusual among the super rich to not have
insurance. They frequently post a bond with the state in lieu of insurance.
Perfectly legal in fact in California.

~~~
justinator
So is this another example how the super rich can sideline laws that need to
be followed by the not super rich? Like for example, anything that's not
allowed, but the only repercussion is a fine? (let's say, littering, just as a
concrete example) If I'm super rich, that basically means I can do it, but a
poor person would think twice.

Also see companies dealing in business malpractices that only receive a
pittance of a fine as the outcome of losing the legal trial. ie: "cost of
doing business"

~~~
Aloha
In California for example, You post the bond in the amount required by the
state (35k), that acts as your certificate of insurance. Purchase a surety
bond from a company licensed in California, or file a certificate of self
insurance (only for motor carriers, and requires a 300-750k deposit), or you
can purchase traditional liability insurance.

[https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/pubs/brochures/fast...](https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/pubs/brochures/fast_facts/ffvr18)

~~~
justinator
But why would one do that, rather than pay insurance? What's the benefit to
the driver?

~~~
Aloha
In the long run, its cheaper - if you have the initial capital.

~~~
justinator
So it's an example of, "being poor is more expensive than being rich"

Any other pluses to doing it this way?

~~~
Aloha
One less thing to worry about, you file the bond once, and its good forever

